# Barbeque/Grill



## Canuck16 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, we recently moved to Barcelona and we are looking for a good barbeque/grill but do not know where to buy one. There is no Canadian Tire here  Any ideas ? We don't mind buying a used one either. We are looking for a decent barbeque raging from $50-$125 Euros. any suggestions would help. thanks


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Canuck16 said:


> Hi everyone, we recently moved to Barcelona and we are looking for a good barbeque/grill but do not know where to buy one. There is no Canadian Tire here  Any ideas ? We don't mind buying a used one either. We are looking for a decent barbeque raging from $50-$125 Euros. any suggestions would help. thanks


I think you'll find (if you do indeed find one in Spain) that most of the BBQ's woulde be the Charcoal variety..

I've been in Canada over 20 years and I still don't 'get' the obsession of the North American Gas BBQ's.. You may as well just stick your food on an everyday grill and take it outside, or have what many do in Spain, have an outdoor style summer kitchen!

Now, a charcoal BBQ that's a different story!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Real wood fire or Charcoal is the way to go, dump the gas.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Real wood fire or Charcoal is the way to go, dump the gas.


 .. :clap2:  :thumb:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> I think you'll find (if you do indeed find one in Spain) that most of the BBQ's woulde be the Charcoal variety..
> 
> I've been in Canada over 20 years and I still don't 'get' the obsession of the North American Gas BBQ's.. You may as well just stick your food on an everyday grill and take it outside, or have what many do in Spain, have an outdoor style summer kitchen!
> 
> Now, a charcoal BBQ that's a different story!!


while I agree that a charcoal bbq is great - in the UK we had a massive half oil drum which a friend made into a bbq for us............. I have to admit to loving my gas 'summer kitchen', even though I freaked out at my OH when he brought it home - he was supposed to just buy a little bbq 










I find that I rarely use my indoors oven now, this has a spit & a hob & because it's so much easier to light & clean than the charcoal one it gets used almost daily now that the weather is improving


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Canuck16 said:


> Hi everyone, we recently moved to Barcelona and we are looking for a good barbeque/grill but do not know where to buy one.


Carrefour sells charcoal grills, and you could also try similar "hipermercados" such as Alcampo and Eroski. I have seen the large "brico" (DIY) places advertise charcoal BBQs as well.

Based on your post, I can't tell if you want charcoal or gas. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Canuck16 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Brangus, I'm looking for a gas BBQ, thanks for the info so far


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Google barbacoa gas!
This came up in Barcelona
Venta de barbacoas Weber en Barcelona (España) - Exposición de Barbacoas de gas, de carbón y barbacoas eléctricas. Accesorios y complementos
If not, try DIY stores like LyM, Aqui etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Google barbacoa gas!
> This came up in Barcelona
> Venta de barbacoas Weber en Barcelona (España) - Exposición de Barbacoas de gas, de carbón y barbacoas eléctricas. Accesorios y complementos
> If not, try DIY stores like LyM, Aqui etc


ours came from a local 'brico' place - not part of a chain afaik - but there are a lot of places selling them locally


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Leroy Merlin, or any Ferreteria


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Canuck16 said:


> Hey Brangus, I'm looking for a gas BBQ, thanks for the info so far


Where from Canada are you from? Spent a bit of time there myself, beautiful country.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Canuck16 said:


> Hi everyone, we recently moved to Barcelona and we are looking for a good barbeque/grill but do not know where to buy one. There is no Canadian Tire here  Any ideas ? We don't mind buying a used one either. We are looking for a decent barbeque raging from $50-$125 Euros. any suggestions would help. thanks


Brico ususally have them nearer the season.


----------



## Sarajanexx (Mar 20, 2012)

Got my BBQ from a "brico" aswell like a home DIY type store. X


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Brico Depot

The branch nearest me has charcoal ones on offer in their "reductions" but if you go to the branch nearest you, you may find a gas one.

Brico Dept


----------

